# water flea update



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yups, it was springtails! thanks to frank for ID'ing them. i just did a major water change and they are pretty much gone. im going to do another water change in a couple days. by then, they should be totally gone. =)


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What exactly caused them in the first place?

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the dreaded feeder fish. etheir that or it was the beefheart.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Id be willing to speculate that it was probly from the feeders.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Glad you got it resolved.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

and to finish them off i add a 9" pleco to do the job. when i had the investation of springtails, i had no pleco because my RBs killed it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats man!!! If this should ever happen to me, I know who to ask..


----------

